# Kitties back from spaying/neutering



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I think the time has come for Wicket to become a tim... I had planned for mid-October, but will try to make it next week instead.

As I am typing these lines, he is lying on top of unsuspecting Chewie, licking her neck and making explicit motions with his behind 8O 
Chewie is getting a good face-grooming by Isis, so she does not care, but Wicket's behavior is crystal clear...

Better take care of this fast 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Time has come for Wicket to get snipped!*



Nini said:


> I think the time has come for Wicket to become a *tim*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Not sure how Coaster will feel about that characterization!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Time has come for Wicket to get snipped!*



marie73 said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > I think the time has come for Wicket to become a *tim*
> ...


Ooops didn't think about that... it's just that the phrase to "go from a tom to a tim" is commonly used by all my friends here  

So Chewie finally caught up to what Wicket was up to, and shook him off her back. You should have seen him, eyes glazed over while he was kneading her shoulders and obviously having a grand time :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's too young for that. I think you two should have long talk! :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Boys! Only one thing on their mind!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kids these days, you can't trust them!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Seriously though... he just tried it again, and Chewie is NOT happy about the new "game" 8O 

I hope I can get an appointment early next week... or the new house game is going to be "pluck Wicket off Chewie's back"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He may need neuticles.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> He may need neuticles.


He is going to get them on Wednesday!  

We have an appointment for the two kittens, Wednesday morning!
Apart from giving them no food after midnight (like the mogwais) and using a tiny bit of Rescue Remedy on their fur in the morning, what can I do to make this as smooth as possible for them?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Time has come for Wicket to get snipped!*



marie73 said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > I think the time has come for Wicket to become a *tim*
> ...


This is what happens around here when I don't keep up to speed on all the threads!!









Maybe I'll just change my name!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nini said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > He may need neuticles.
> ...


PS - Marie is pulling your chain. Neuticles are artificial testicles. :wink: 

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's such a simple procedure. You might ask to take home a dose or two of pain med, but most cats don't need it, and certainly not after the first day. They usually say to keep them from being too active for a couple days so maybe keeping him in his own room might be a good idea. You know Wicket's not going to stay low when there's other cats to play with. 

I'm sorry, I didn't understand.....you meant Chewie is going in the same day to be spayed? She'll probably not be herself for several days to a week. I'd suggest taking home an e-collar as well as some pain med. If she picks at her stitches, you'll be glad you've got it right there.

eta last para


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know all cats react differently, but my two little ones were sent to a new foster home after they came back from the vet that same day and were playing like maniacs that evening.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My experience has always been that they rebound very well after neutering, both the boys & the girls. It's hard to keep them quiet, they usually just seem so ecstatic to be home after their traumatic experience that they want to run around like crazy.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't think my mother has ever had any problems when neutering/spaying. The little ladies do take a little longer to heal I think but all of my mothers many cats have been absolutely fine afterwards.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

coaster said:


> PS - Marie is pulling your chain. Neuticles are artificial testicles. :wink:


Dummy me! I thought it was a pun on neutered and testicles... :lol: 



> I'm sorry, I didn't understand.....you meant Chewie is going in the same day to be spayed? She'll probably not be herself for several days to a week. I'd suggest taking home an e-collar as well as some pain med. If she picks at her stitches, you'll be glad you've got it right there.


Thanks for the advice!  
They are going to a low-cost clinic, where Isis and Mew were spayed, and they have a really good reputation... I surely will have to ask for the collar and meds, I am sure they would not suggest them spontaneously... Always useful to have an e-collar on hand too, so it won't be wasted even if she does not pull at her stitches.

I wanted them done together so there would not be one all spunky to bug the other... we might move to a new place over the weekend, poor things, it is going to be quite an upsetting week for them!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We had a lot of fun with Neuticles, Nini...see this thread:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... =neuticles

And go check out their website, it's hysterical, especially the t-shirts and keychains etc.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

OMGAWD... never thought human stupidity and anthropomorphism could go that far 8O 

I am going to have to ask Wicket now, if he wants neuticles to help his virility... poor thing, living with three girls, he needs to impress!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Nini said:


> OMGAWD... never thought human stupidity and anthropomorphism could go that far 8O
> 
> I am going to have to ask Wicket now, if he wants neuticles to help his virility... poor thing, living with three girls, he needs to impress!


From what you described, I think the girls will be happy when he gets snipped.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > OMGAWD... never thought human stupidity and anthropomorphism could go that far 8O
> ...


So far he hasn't even tried to molest the big girls... he does not DARE, they are still twice as big as he is, hehehe... thank goodness he hasn't tried anything with Chewie since that momentous try the other day - although I do hear a lot of weird chirping sometimes when they are cuddling together 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Nini said:


> OMGAWD... never thought human stupidity and anthropomorphism could go that far 8O
> 
> I am going to have to ask Wicket now, if he wants neuticles to help his virility... poor thing, living with three girls, he needs to impress!


So, you're getting him the extra-large ones? :wink: 
:kittyball
sorry, being bombarded with "natural male enhancement" commercials is starting to get to me :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought girls weren't impressed that easily. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's gotta be a complete package, so to speak....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Holly, get that smile off your face; you're too young to even read this thread! :? 


Good grief! Neuticles? :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: Jeanie's going to put someone in the corner :lol: 
Good luck with the surgery and hope everything goes well


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

All the times I've taken cats in to get spayed, only on the last time did they ever offer this---a painkiller for cats. I never heard of it before. So I paid five dollars for Rotten to get a painkiller after spaying. Unlike any other cat I've had spayed, she had the least sorrow & confusion, the shortest downtime/fastest recovery...you'd have never known she'd been spayed. It didn't make her any less conscious or anything, no excess sleeping, she didn't act drugged...just no pain. It was such a relief to see. So if they don't offer...maybe ask about it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

TrinityQuiet said:


> So if they don't offer...maybe ask about it.


Thanks for telling me about Rotten's experience with it... I was going to ask about it anyway, since I will be moving out this weekend, poor little Chewie will have to recover fast. Do you by any chance remember the name of the meds?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Update?  

How did it go?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I took them together in the one large carrier we have... Chewie crawled under the towel and stayed there, and Wicket meowed most of the trip, not too happy about another visit to the scary med-smelling people.

I left them there, and will be picking them up with an additional carrier this afternoon... can't wait 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I did not feed anyone before I left this morning - did not want to feed the girls and keep the kittens away... I knew Jason would feed them as soon as I was out the door.

He said Mew had the most comical, incredulous expression on her face when I walked out... "Whaaaaaaaaaat?! She's gone?! How about breakfast!!!"

He could not resist it and fed both of them before even showering :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's too funny! They'll be home and wrecking havoc soon enough!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

We're home at last... Wicket is okay, but Chewie is still wobbly... I wish they would settle down and sleep but they keep walking around and trying to jump - what should I do to keep them calm? If I put them back in the carrier they are going to SCREAM, but they keep falling trying to jump on things :? 

I also just fed them a little canned food, they are famished... no food since last night at 7pm... poor things, I can understand!
Is it okay for me to give them a normal portion, or should I keep it small?

Edit to add: I forgot to ask for the e-collar.. can Chewie lick at her belly a little bit, or is any licking forbidden? (she has resorbable stiches btw)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome home, babies!!
I would not give a normal amount of food right away. Just give a teaspoon or so and make sure that stays down first. Then give a little more if all is well but, I'd hold off on a bunch of food at once 'till tomorrow. Little meals for now.
As for the licking. Keep a close eye on her. A little licking is probably not a problem but if it looks like she is going to really go for it, I'd get her the dreaded e-collar. 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can give them a little bit every hour or two until you get them up to a normal portion for the night. Then give them a regular meal in the morning. 

I don't know what to tell you about keeping them quiet, I know I had the same problem with Maggie when she got her teeth done last year. The anesthesia made her very restless. 

I never had an e-collar for Holly. She licked at it a bit, but never tried to pull the stitches out (she had regular ones). 

Glad they're doing OK! They should be 100% normal in the morning.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I gave them a normal meal... not too much, but a decent amount... I first gave them a couple of teaspoons, but they meowed and meowed and Wicket jumped on the counter and knocked off the can of food about a hundred times in ten minutes, so I ended up giving in.

They were REALLY hungry. 8O 

Hopefully now they will settle down and relax a little... Chewie seems a little hissy at Wicket right now, maybe because he obviously feels a lot stronger and better than her, and she does not want to be bothered.

I am just going to keep a close eye on them, make sure they don't jump too much, and don't bother each other. I wish I could lock them up in the bathroom, but if I do that they are going to go ballistics - they have never dealt with a closed door before...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Had to isolate Chewie in the bathroom after all... she is all wobbly but tries to jump everywhere, she is hissy and spitty and just acts really odd... plops down on her back, then hisses at Wicket... growls at me when I try to keep her on the floor... in the bathroom with her litter and her bed, I hope she will calm down fast. 

Wicket seems a lot more himself than her - he is also playful and his usual rough self, I don't want him to hurt her. 

Why do I have to be such a mother hen and worry all the time??


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Awwwww....

so sorry you had to snip your kits. We have an appointment set for November 7th. Hopefully, nothing crazy happens until then...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor Chewie - sounds more like Cinderella after her dental appointment, just disoriented and not sure of her surroundings. She'll come out of it, you're doing the right thing. 

Wicket, Wicket, Wicket. :roll: He apparently doesn't need neuticles after all.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Chewie was under longer -- it takes longer for it to wear off.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Did they give you any pain meds for them, especially Chewie? Kaley had 5 days worth after her spay. You are doing the right thing keeping Chewie in a quite room so she can calm down. My vet made me keep Kaley seperate from Hunter for 10 days because they chase each other and bunny kick their tummies. She had to wear the E-collar as well because she would lick and bite her stitches otherwise. The soft collars are much better if you end up needing one. I hope your kitties feel better soon.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

No they did not give me any meds... I did give both of them two pellets of homeopathic arnica montana when we got home, and they are getting another one before bedtime. I hope it does help them.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

They'll turn around fast Nini... I've never had any problems with either males or females. The females do take a little longer, as Tim said, they are generally put out longer. I've always had a hard time containing them somewhere where they won't jump...unsuccessfully I might add... :roll: , but nobody's been the worse for wear from it!! Kisses and hugs to the babies!! :heart


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww .. poor babies. But they will bounce back in no time. I bet Wicket has recovered already.

The little ladies do take a few days though. Its a much bigger operation for them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor little Chewie- she's a delicate little thing. I would hiss at Wicket also if he's bouncing all around 8O . I bet by today she should be feeling a whole lot better.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes... the kitties are recovered and wrestling and jumping like maniacs this morning (much to my desmay!)

I had to put them in the bathroom together overnight so they would get some rest, as the big girls were rocketbutt last night, and were handling them none too gently :? 

They did not meow or fuss or romp... at least I did not hear any noise at all, and they looked well-rested this morning when I let them out. Ravenous for food, and plenty silly as usual  

I check Chewie's belly compulsively every hour or so, her stitches look well. Another pellet of Arnica this morning and they should be well under way!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great, Nini. Back to their little monkey selves!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Is seems like the incision has oozed a tiny bit (no wonder, with the rocketbutt monkey session of this morning!)... is it normal? It does not look red or irritated at all.

Yes, I HAD to take apicture, because I am so paranoid


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

It's probably a good idea to call the vet for peace of mind. Mine had no oozing whatsoever. Their incisions were dry. Kaley had the dissolvable stitches and had a reaction to them about 10 days after her surgery but she still didn't have any oozing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Honestly, I can't tell what I'm looking at there, but it doesn't look pretty. I hope one of our vet techs sees this thread.

(maybe you should post it in a new thread so they do)


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Tim, I followed your excellent advice and posted a thread in the health section... it actually looks worse than it does in "real", partly because the photo was taken in macro mode, which makes it seem huge when it's actually the size of a belly-button, and partly because there was so little light in my apartment that I had to use the mountain/beach mode, which completely changed the colors, making everything appear yellowish.

I hope she will be okay... she is all spunky and silly and purry, she does not seem to be in any pain at all.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, you're probably right. Fingers crossed. :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

coaster said:


> OK, you're probably right. Fingers crossed. :wink:


Chewie sends you purrs of thankfulness


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

A very small dab of Neosporin might help it heal faster.








purrs, hedbutts, and nose-to-nose kitty kisses for you and Chewie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ouch 8O hope it heals quickly


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Being deprived of his attributes, and not even gifted with neuticles apparently does not bother Wicket too much... I spent a good part of last night pulling him off Isis, then off Chewie - he kept plopping down on their backs, hugging them, licking their necks, and then humping them, all the while purring up a storm 8O 

This kitteh is weird, or what?
I know males are fertile for a few weeks after neutering, could it explain that the behavior has not disappeared yet?


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Nini said:


> Being deprived of his attributes, and not even gifted with neuticles apparently does not bother Wicket too much... I spent a good part of last night pulling him off Isis, then off Chewie - he kept plopping down on their backs, hugging them, licking their necks, and then humping them, all the while purring up a storm 8O
> 
> This kitteh is weird, or what?
> I know males are fertile for a few weeks after neutering, could it explain that the behavior has not disappeared yet?


It probably is a temporary thing while the hormones dissipate I imagine.
Just hope he doesn't turn out like mine! LOL...well...my cat Snow humped on PEOPLE for oh about...EIGHT YEARS after he was neutered. :lol: :lol: I always thought that was a dog thing-I've never heard of a feline behaving like that. Just another item on the very long checklist of why Snow is the oddest cat I have ever encountered.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Whoa... I had never heard about a cat doing this either! My dog humped on people his whole life too... I hope Wicket won't go that far 8O It's enough to wake up most mornings with him wrapped around my head taking up the whole pillow...

I hope it dissipates as the hormone levels go down though... it bothers the other cats a lot, especially in the middle of the night. If he keeps doing it, I might have to find him a plush cat to vent his passion on! :lol: 

One of my friends' cat has his special "love-pillow"... no one is allowed to touch it, and whenever he wants to use it he takes it to a corner of the room and starts glaring and growling at everyone present until they leave the room... it's hilarious and scary at the same time!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's also possible it's a dominance thing for Wicket, rather than sexual.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Do you think so? Even while he is all purry and lovey? I mean he almost drools all over them when he does that... and he kneads and purrs like crazy... could it be just a comfort behavior, twisted by his sexual maturity?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hard to say. It'll be interesting to see if the behavior continues after all the testosterone is out of his system.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

[quote="Avalonia"........It probably is a temporary thing while the hormones dissipate I imagine.
Just hope he doesn't turn out like mine! LOL...well...my cat Snow humped on PEOPLE for oh about...EIGHT YEARS after he was neutered. :lol: :lol: I always thought that was a dog thing-I've never heard of a feline behaving like that. Just another item on the very long checklist of why Snow is the oddest cat I have ever encountered.
[/quote]

It does take a while for the neutered male to lose interest in females. However, my son's cat never had an interest in females, not even those in season! He wanted my arm, and I couldn't tolerate that! I think he had a genetic defect. 
[/quote]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Avalonia said:


> ........It probably is a temporary thing while the hormones dissipate I imagine.
> Just hope he doesn't turn out like mine! LOL...well...my cat Snow humped on PEOPLE for oh about...EIGHT YEARS after he was neutered. :lol: :lol: I always thought that was a dog thing-I've never heard of a feline behaving like that. Just another item on the very long checklist of why Snow is the oddest cat I have ever encountered.


It _does_ take a while for the neutered male to lose interest in females. However, my son's cat never had an interest in females, not even those in season! He wanted my arm, and I couldn't tolerate that! I think he had a genetic defect.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> It _does_ take a while for the neutered male to lose interest in females. However, my son's cat never had an interest in females, not even those in season! He wanted my arm, and I couldn't tolerate that! I think he had a genetic defect.


Your arm?! Whoa, I don't think I would be too happy either if Wicket decided to try it on any of my limbs 8O 

He hasn't done it again since the other day... keeping fingers crossed!


----------

